# oil leak



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I noticed my brute is leaking oil so I investigated and noticed it coming out of the little white canister under the engine. What does this thing do and why is oil coming out of it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That is the weep for the water pump. There is an oil seal and a coolant seal on either side of the housing I believe and when either seal goes bad, it comes out there rather then coolant getting into the engine or oil into the coolant.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea that seal is a pain , take care removing the impeller it strips easy , that seal is right behind it .


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Will I need to order any gaskets or just the seal, I never had the water pump off so I'm not sure what I'm getting into


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gonna need a gasket, a mechanical seal, and the oil seal


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool, ill get it all ordered. But what is a mechanical seal


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Once you take the water propeller off the first seal u will see is called the mechanical seal in order to get to the oil seal you will have to remove the mechanical seal.... The water pump uses two seals. A mechanical seal which keeps coolant fom leaking out the weep hole and the oil seal which keeps oil from leaking out the hole.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont see a oil seal in these pichttp://http://www.bikebandit.com/ho...-650-4x4i-kvf650f-radiator/o/m149037sch445641


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Part # 92049-1228


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks bro, u have to look at the engine case schematic and the radiator schematic


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

is there any special tricks or tools that i would need for this project?? mine has been leaking for a while now an is starting to get worse.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody have a pic of inside the water pump, like to know what I'm getting onto before I tear it down.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

All that's in there is an impeller.


----------



## nafie (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I was putting my plow push plate on my 2012 750 eps yesterday and noticed oil leaking around the gasket of the water pump. I cant see any oil in the coolant reservoir or antifreeze in my oil on the dipstick, and no oil in the little canister mentioned in this thread. Anybody want to give me some insight on this problem. I have looked at the parts breakdowns and I am unsure of why and what I need for this job. Thanks


----------

